# D2G enter bootloader while restarting, any help please



## m7mdrda (Aug 3, 2012)

every time i restart my phone while it is connected through usb to my pc it enter bootloader and stop, so i have to unplug the usb cable and restart the phone again and when it finishes opening i plug the usb cable again

is that usaul, or there is any solution for that


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep, shouldn't be doing that.


----------



## m7mdrda (Aug 3, 2012)

then, what i do to avoid this thing ?


----------



## bebilakner (Jan 12, 2012)

I've read here somewhere that no matter if it shows when you select reboot as "Reboot" selected, you must re-select reboot option. Somehow even if it shows reboot selected, it's locked on reboot in clockworkmod recovery. Try when you want to reboot to select recovery -> select reboot -> OK. Maybe this is what it's happening to you.


----------



## eMWu (Jul 12, 2011)

You probably should mention which Rom you're using.

And are you sure you mean bootloader, not recovery?
After installing CWM on official .629, my phone enters CWM recovery every time it turns on. Only selecting reboot in CWM lets the phone boot normally.


----------



## m7mdrda (Aug 3, 2012)

i upgraded the phone to the latest spf 4.5.608, so it now running 2.3.3/4.5.608

yes, i mean bootloader of the phone "
battary ok
ok to program,.... etc "

yes, my phone enters CWM recovery too when i unplug the usb cable and restart it, but i read it is usaul but i don't no


----------



## zyy757 (Apr 10, 2012)

eMWu said:


> You probably should mention which Rom you're using.
> 
> And are you sure you mean bootloader, not recovery?
> After installing CWM on official .629, my phone enters CWM recovery every time it turns on. Only selecting reboot in CWM lets the phone boot normally.


Hi,if your phone enters CWM recovery every time it turns on,to solve this problem, delete /system/bin/hijack and /system/bin/logwrapper, rename logwrapper.bin to logwrapper


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

Do you have a file: /data/.recovery_mode ?
That's what triggers cwm to load.


----------



## eMWu (Jul 12, 2011)

bikedude880 said:


> Do you have a file: /data/.recovery_mode ?
> That's what triggers cwm to load.


Yes, deleting it helped, thanks. 
However after using Rom Manager's "Reboot into Recovery", the file is recreated and the phone goes back to booting into CWM on every boot.
But at least I can manually prevent that now.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

Why do you reboot into recovery from Rom Manager? Just curious as the power button gives that option on most Roms and I only use RM to flash CWM or to name recoveries as I create them.


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Jul 15, 2011)

eMWu said:


> Yes, deleting it helped, thanks.
> However after using Rom Manager's "Reboot into Recovery", the file is recreated and the phone goes back to booting into CWM on every boot.
> But at least I can manually prevent that now.


Maybe rom manager is the culprit. As said above, use the power menu. I remember this was a problem at one time but this stopped happening to me ages ago. Speaking of rom manager, are you using the D2G version or DX(2nd init). I believe the D2G version has been broken for ages now and you should use the DX version I mentioned.

Sent from my DROID2 Global


----------



## eMWu (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm on stock .629, so no other way to access it. Using DX 2nd init.
But it's not a big issue!


----------

